# Fat villains



## StarWitness (May 29, 2009)

Totally inspired by a photo Stephanie posted of Baron Harkonnen from _Dune_ in "Random BHM Hotness," which made me realize...

I have a thing for evil fat guys.

There's an article about Villainous Gluttons on the fantastic tvtropes.org that skewers a lot of mainstream perceptions about fat people and how that coincides with what an audience expects from a villain. I'm having trouble thinking of examples beyond Harkonnen-- well, Jabba the Hutt, but I'm not into, er, aliens-- but I know they're out there, I'm just a bit fuzzy-headed from lack of sleep at the moment.

I'm also trying to figure out what the underlying cause of this attraction is, since IRL I put as much distance as is possible between myself and jerks. I think being attracted to powerful men is certainly part of it, but there's also the unbridled hedonism aspect. The fat villain is usually completely open and shameless in his pursuit of earthly pleasures, to the point of base immorality. Again, not something I condone IRL, but in fiction, I find it titillating.

Anyone else share similar feelings? Who's your favorite fat villain?

ETA: The Puppet Master from _Heroes_. There, thought of one.


----------



## JiminOR (May 29, 2009)

Does Boss Hogg do anything for you?


----------



## theronin23 (May 29, 2009)

Lets see....

Clown from Spawn






Penguin from Batman of course

Blob from X-men of course

The original Doc Ock isn't tiny


----------



## StarWitness (May 29, 2009)

Oooh yeah, Doc Ock... there's a nice intersection with my crush on Alfred Molina.... :wubu:


----------



## olwen (May 31, 2009)

Penguin from Batman.


----------



## Teleute (May 31, 2009)

I had a crush on Nedry in Jurassic Park. 






He's less imposing/cunning and more scrabbly and ineffectual, but definitely qualifies as a fat villain I think.

Also, I know you're looking for guys, but...






I have totally had a thing for Ursula since I was little, for pretty much the exact reasons you give. SO SEXY. I've never quite been sure if I wanted her or if I wanted to be her, heh.

Edit: Oh yeah, and Bulk from the Power Rangers. He was mostly comic relief along with Skull, though.


----------



## Melian (May 31, 2009)

Mr Gone from the Maxx was pretty chunky and totally badass. I looked everywhere for a decent pic and came up empty, but I still remember being aroused when he was shaving in his cow-themed bathroom, wearing only a towel.

And I don't know about "fat villains," but I definitely have a thing for fat guys who are evil. My fiance is one of the meanest, most offensive people I have ever met (not to me, of course...). :smitten:


----------



## William (May 31, 2009)

Baron Vladimir Harkonnen from Dune






William



Melian said:


> Mr Gone from the Maxx was pretty chunky and totally badass. I looked everywhere for a decent pic and came up empty, but I still remember being aroused when he was shaving in his cow-themed bathroom, wearing only a towel.
> 
> And I don't know about "fat villains," but I definitely have a thing for fat guys who are evil. My fiance is one of the meanest, most offensive people I have ever met (not to me, of course...). :smitten:


----------



## ToniTails (May 31, 2009)

kingpin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 31, 2009)

VILLAINOUS!


----------



## Lavasse (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmmm anyone got a pic of Fat Bastard?


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 2, 2009)

There are some in the BHM in Comics thread ^_^


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2009)

*Bond - Goldfinger: Odd Job *





*Bond - Live and Let Die: Mr. Big/Dr. Kananga*
​


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Rocksteady and Bebop. 

View attachment Bebop_and_Rocksteady_by_cmpillustrator.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2009)

*^^^ Mer, it's absolutely disgusting that I immediately remembered TMNT upon seeing those two. And if I don't get that damned theme song out of my head quick, fast and in-a-hurry I will be thinking very ill of you young lady! VERY ILL!*


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *^^^ Mer, it's absolutely disgusting that I immediately remembered TMNT upon seeing those two. And if I don't get that damned theme song out of my head quick, fast and in-a-hurry I will be thinking very ill of you young lady! VERY ILL!*


lmao.. totally. I kept singing the dramatic part that goes 'Rocksteady and bebop'.. gah.. Ninja turtle song ocd..get out of my head!!! 
Did you know that over here we called them the 'hero' turtles because Ninja sounded too violent??!! haha. silly.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Rocksteady and Bebop.


Actually, on retrospect actually its only Bebop thats a fat evil guy. Rocksteady is pretty muscular looking!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao.. totally. I kept singing the dramatic part that goes 'Rocksteady and bebop'.. gah.. Ninja turtle song ocd..get out of my head!!!
> Did you know that over here we called them the 'hero' turtles because Ninja sounded too violent??!! haha. silly.



*DAMN YOU!! DAMN YOU!! DAMN YOU!!​*


----------



## anybodys (Jun 8, 2009)

Chancellor Dongalor from Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 8, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Rocksteady and Bebop.







OneWickedAngel said:


> *^^^ Mer, it's absolutely disgusting that I immediately remembered TMNT upon seeing those two. And if I don't get that damned theme song out of my head quick, fast and in-a-hurry I will be thinking very ill of you young lady! VERY ILL!*



Wow O_O

Mergirl you made me do the exact same hehehehe >.<


----------



## mergirl (Jun 8, 2009)

tee-hee
Here is both the UK AN American version for you both to sing along to!! muwhahahahaha!

Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles
Heroes in a half-shell - Turtle Power

They’re the world’s most fearsome fighting teens, (we're really hip)
They’re heroes in a half-shell, and they’re green, (hey! get a grip!)
When the evil Shredder attacks,
These turtles boys don't cut him no slack.

Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles.

Splinter taught them to be fighting teens, (he's a radical rat)
Leonardo leads, Donatello does machine's, (that's a fact chap).
Raphael is cool but crude, (gimme' a break!)
Michaelangelo is a party dude (Hurray!!).

Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles.
Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles.
Heroes in a half shell,
Turtle power!

US Version:

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Heroes in a half-shell - Turtle Power

They’re the world’s most fearsome fighting teens (we're really hip)
They’re heroes in a half shell and they’re green, (hey! get a grip!)
When the evil Shredder attacks,
These turtles boys don't cut him no slack.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

Splinter taught them to be ninja teens (he's a radical rat)
Leonardo leads, Donatello does machines (that's a fact chap)
Raphael is cool but crude, (gimme' a break)
Michaelangelo is a party dude (Hurray!!)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
Heroes in a half shell,
Turtle power!



HU?? where is the rocksteady n bebop bit??


----------



## Lizzy... (Jun 9, 2009)

Orson Welles as Hank Quinlan in _Touch of Evil_. (I have an teensy bit of an Orson Welles obsession, sorry) 

View attachment touchofevil.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 9, 2009)

And there's also Sidney Greenstreet, one of the great classic movie villians.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Sydney%20Greenstreet.jpg


----------

